# Got the bucket wheel



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

He seems to like it  Sadie, my Eskie, was very interested too. 

























Video: 

__
https://flic.kr/p/3079304688


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is very adorable on his wheel.  

That wheel looks to be way out of round which happens sometimes. If it won't push back into shape with your hands and stay there, do you happen to have a bucket? If so, set the wheel edge down in a pan of warm water for a few minutes, then put the wheel firmly over top of the bottom of the bucket to make it conform to the round shape again.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, what cute wheelin' pics.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

Nancy said:


> He is very adorable on his wheel.
> 
> That wheel looks to be way out of round which happens sometimes. If it won't push back into shape with your hands and stay there, do you happen to have a bucket? If so, set the wheel edge down in a pan of warm water for a few minutes, then put the wheel firmly over top of the bottom of the bucket to make it conform to the round shape again.


It is pretty wobbly - which was a bit annoying because we just opened it up today and it was like that. I'll try to find something to reshape it with. Thanks!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It maybe was packaged out of round. Usually it's an easy fix. A bucket or a pot or anything that it fits snugg into will work.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

He's very handsome!

Thanks for that bucket tip, Nancy!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice wheel!
And very handsom hog!

Where did you get the wheel from?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm curious......where did you get the wheel from?


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

Someone on ebay - I left it in the box for a month because I forgot I had it in my office, I bet when it came it was still round.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Good Luck with yours. I hope it stays together while your hedgie is running in it. I had to send mine back to the eBay seller, and she was very rude. If the stand starts slipping, be sure to let the seller know. Apparantly the 1/2" tubing she uses is smaller than what 'most' people use. And since she does not glue the stand, mine would topple over with the weight of the hedgie. She claims 100% satisfaction in her auction description, but she would not do anything to rectify the problem I had. Ended up filing a claim with PayPal, to get my money back. I remember my bucket being wobbly, as well.....but that was not as much of a safety hazard as it was when it fell on top of my hedgie. :roll:


----------



## bloominhedgehogs (Nov 18, 2008)

It is time for me to respond about my wheels! I do offer 100% satisfaction. Pixie Pets is simply leaving information out. I have all of the emails to prove it and this has gone far enough. Pixie pets NEVER contacted me about a problem with her wheel. Not once. She went to Paypal and filed a claim after she glued the wheel stand. If she would have emailed even once to say that she had a problem with the wheel, I would have told her to send it back and I would have given her a full refund. She never did this and can not provide you with one email to show that she did. Instead, I get an email from Paypal stating that she has altered the wheel and wants to keep the wheel if I send her $10 to cover the cost of the glue that she bought. By gluing the stand, you can not clean it properly and it no longer tilts. If there was a problem with the stand or one of the fittings, all she had to do was email me about it and I would have sent her a replacement stand. There has never been a complaint about my wheels or stands. I only refused a refund because she altered the item and was very nasty about it. There were multiple issues with this transaction prior to her even getting the wheel which I don't need to go into. When she did return the wheel, it was COVERED in hedgehog feces. This shows exactly what type of person that she is. I was not even going to respond, but because she continues to make false claims, I feel that it is finally necessary. I am not going to get into a nasty back and forth thing with her on a message board as that is chidish, but I'm happy to provide any information to people who are interested. Please email me with any questions. Thank you for an opportunity to tell my side of the story


----------



## bloominhedgehogs (Nov 18, 2008)

Actual strength of my wheel and stand. I can actually put another can on it, but it does start to move slightly.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

It's actually not wobbly, just oval. I had stuff on the box, I had forgotten it was here LOL. It's great so far, Patrick christened it and it's holding up LOL


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Item was shipped back to seller NOT glued together! Two inappropriate feedback comments from seller were removed by eBay! PayPal resolved the claim and a full refund was issued. I never said that ALL your wheels were defective. I offered the suggestion that something was possibly wrong with MINE, and you would not accept that possiblity. There is another thread on HHC, where other members suggest that you are making your wheels with PVC piping that is too small. And if the wheel is glued properly with PVC cleaner & glue, there is no way for water to enter the pipes.

You are RUDE, and apparantly don't know very much about customer service. I spoke to PayPal's customer service last night, in regards to your appeal, and the representative thought this entire situation was ridiculous. She even thought the way that you have handled this complaint, was unprofessional.

You've had inappropriate comments removed by eBay, you've lost the PayPal complaint claim, and I've received a full refund. Take responsibility for the ONE obviously defective wheel, and get over it. Next time someone complains, maybe you'll have learned something from this situation and handle your so-called 100% guarantee WITH a 100% guarantee!

The only information I've left off the public forums is the fact that you ignored repeated attempts to purchase your wheels in bulk (before buying on eBay). I had asked if you'd like to breeder swap some hedgies, and you replied TWICE, that you would love too. However, once you found out that I was not a "world" associated breeder, that is when you decided to ignore my inquiries. I also know that I am not the only non-associated "world" breeder that you have ignored and/or been rude to. So if you want my personal opinion, this entire situation boils down to the fact that I'm not associated with your "world" breeders. I have remained on neutral ground with these so-called politics of the hedgehog breeders and done nothing to offend any of you. But it seems that people like you are the ones that shun other breeders, who don't follow the "world" beliefs.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

my only thoughts on this matter is that i would NOT want a wheel that was glued..i like to be able to take the stands apart both for cleaning and storage.


----------



## bloominhedgehogs (Nov 18, 2008)

Pixie, please at least try to keep your stories straight. This is what you said in a post on THIS board:

"She's being very RUDE about the situation. Now that I've glued the stand, it's fine. If I return it to her, then I do have to pay for the return shipping, and I'm out the cost of the PVC glue that I bought. PayPal is not going to allow for the partial refund, and will only back me up, if I return it."

Now you are saying you didn't glue it? Which one is it?

Paypal is still investigating the claim and it has not been decided yet. I can prove this also.

Everything that I am saying can be proved with emails. Nobody has to take my word for it.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

The only thing PayPal is still investigating is your appeal. I did receive a full refund on the purchase. My story is perfectly straight. I did initially glue it. But I did NOT return a stand that was glued together! Since you insisted that you would not take the glued stand back, then I had my husband cut and remake another stand that was identical to the one you sent.

Thus I'm running around in circles trying to satisfy YOU, for a malfuntion of a product that you are supposed to offer a 100% guarantee on. I explained this to the PayPal representative last night, and that is when she said this could have been easily resolved if you had just issued the partial refund to start with....and honored your guarantee.

I fixed the problem (to my satisfaction), and only asked for reimbursement for the supplies I purchased. Any logical seller on eBay would have been more than happy to issue a partial refund, satisfy their customer, and let it go. My mistake was posting feedback BEFORE actually using the product.

*FYI: *I've just received a PM from another HHC member/breeder, stating that you've stolen/copied her idea for a product that she makes and sells on her own website. I don't know if she'll come forward and post herself, but this is just another example of how poorly you run your business.

I'm not aware of too many (oops! I mean, ANY) members on HHC that are highly active with the "world" breeders. So don't come here looking for support. You are the only one I've had any personal dealings with, and thus my 'political knowledge' of any past problems/history is very limited. You (and only YOU) have definitely proven that many of the rumors I've heard, are probably true. I suggest you drop the issue and go take a course at your local community college and learn a little something about CUSTOMER SERVICE. :roll:


----------



## bloominhedgehogs (Nov 18, 2008)

As stated in a previous thread, I can back all of my statements up and I am happy to do so with actual proof. I do not need to result to making up stories and name calling. That is childish and unprofessional. My feedback on Ebay speaks for itself. I'm sure that other people on here can make up their minds on their own. It doesn't make a lot of sense that you would remake a stand to send back with a wheel covered in poop now does it? This is my last post that I will make about this subject. Again, I am happy to answer any questions that anyone has through email or PM. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

So are you denying and lying, about the fact that you received a wheel that was NOT glued !?! I've looked at your feedback, and there are lots of other complaints from other buyers. For every eMail you have, I have copies as well.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread has moved from being relevant to being argumentative, and since I'm not an admin I can't do anything about it but request, nicely, that you move this conversation into the private sphere.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

drowsydreamer said:


> This thread has moved from being relevant to being argumentative, and since I'm not an admin I can't do anything about it but request, nicely, that you move this conversation into the private sphere.


I agree. Quite frankly I'm tired of the entire issue. I've dealt with her on eBay and I am currently dealing with her on PayPal. She's obviously signed onto to HHC, just to argue.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. I see the wheel maker has also copied my igloo cover. 

I am closing this thread as it has turned into an argument.


----------

